
Elon Musk: Tesla 'would be interested' in GM's idled factories - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/general-motors/2018/12/07/elon-musk-tesla-jobs-general-motors/2245631002/
======
rmason
Living in Michigan as much as I think this is great news I'm pretty certain
Musk would chose either Windsor (Canada) or Cleveland plants over the Detroit
one.

There are two reasons for this happening:

1\. Why would Musk add to his investment in Michigan, a state where he cannot
sell his cars? Tesla already owns a tool and die shop in Grand Rapids.

2\. Even though Michigan is now a right to work state the current Governor-
elect has said she wants to reverse this law. Musk has always been anti-union
and there is no place harder to do that than in Detroit where the United Auto
Workers is located

It's my personal opinion that the Canadian government would make Musk an offer
with government subsidies that neither Michigan nor Ohio could match. Unless
President Trump who famously promised Detroit he'd help during the election
steps up with federal subsidies.

